# Cleraning a horses willy



## jesterfaerie (31 March 2008)

Firstly I appologise for this being in here instead of the Vet section, more people are veiwing.
I have come to notice that the new horse has an EXTREAMLY dirty willy.
It looks very scabby and flakey (black and yellow) should I just clean it with normal warm water? Or is the anything anyone could suggest using. He exposes himself ALOT and I am wondering if it is because it could be causing him discomfort as he doesn't seem happy when he puts it away.
I have also read that if they have a lot of discharge on it, it can suggest they have cancer. Does anyone have any experience of this?

Thanks


----------



## kerilli (31 March 2008)

warm water is safest (if you don't want to get kicked!), excalibur sheath cleaner is good.
you need if pos, if the horse will let you, to clean out the inside bit, it can form a hard lump of dirt, grease etc that needs getting out.


----------



## ibot (31 March 2008)

for you own protection (promise no babies) maybe some laytex gloves. be warned they some times get a bit jumpy when your cleaning down there!!
good luck


----------



## DuckToller (31 March 2008)

One of mine has a very disgustingly dirty willy and he absolutely loves it when I clean him out!  Stands there with a dreamy look on his face, even holds his leg up so I can get in there (ooh, sorry, too much information!).  So if you start gently, you may find he really appreciates your efforts.  I have to do him every few weeks in the summer, not my fav job...

As for cancer, look or feel for any lumps.  Years ago when I was a teenager my pony had a tumour on his willy and he had to have an operation to remove it.  A friend had spotted blood coming from his sheath.  I think this is rare though so don't worry, probably just general build-up of grot.  If he is happy for you to clean him, you can gently encourage him to drop it out of the sheath so you can see better as you clean (but don't pull hard as you can rupture the sheath muscle).


----------



## Ottinmeg (31 March 2008)

one of the liveries  did otto's yesterday as ash just couldnt bring herself to do it, (15 yr old girls and all that,mind you the 'thats the biggest willy you will ever have in your hand comments ' didnt help! ) by the looks of the muck coming out its the first time its been done and he really wasnt impressed! then said livery did her daughters horse and i swear he had a smile on his face!


----------



## Irishcobs (31 March 2008)

I did Gyp's today. Just warm water and a micro fibre cloth. He doesn't mind his being done which is lucky as I was pulling out great lumps of yuck. Poor boy.


----------



## exracemad (31 March 2008)

When it's out... swirt baby oil on it. Works well and you don't have to touch it!


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (31 March 2008)

Buy a mare! None of this nastiness!


----------



## pinktiger (31 March 2008)

vet told me not to do this unless obv infection, they dont have willy washers in the wild (and subjected to same dirt ect),,, never heard of ne thing falling off!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  if however you suspect something more than just 'dirt' you would need to contact vet!!


----------



## pairciban (31 March 2008)

KY jelly is fab, safe and all the stinky black stuff just falls out. Then rinse with warm water.


----------



## Jellicle (31 March 2008)

I definitely agree with the baby oil plan - that's what I do.


----------



## Pedantic (31 March 2008)

Vet told me it should be done twice a year, you also need to get the hard pea/bean shaped peice of dirt out the end of his penis as this can cause a blockage as well as other problems, has he got a good flow rate when he wees ?, I didn't do his lordships because people said to leave alone, big mistake and he got an infection and had to have antibiotics and still had to be cleaned out, latex gloves, baby oil, and a washing up liquid bottle with warm water squirted up inside to wash out works for us.
Have a look here.
http://www.equi-sense.com/articles/sheathcleaning.html


----------



## apkelly01 (31 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I did Gyp's today. Just warm water and a micro fibre cloth. He doesn't mind his being done which is lucky as I was pulling out great lumps of yuck. Poor boy. 

[/ QUOTE ]

OMG I'm glad I own a mare!!


----------

